# why do dogs paw at you?



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

My dog has a funny little quirk that can be annoying. She takes her paw and swats your arm, chest, and face when you're sitting or lying down. I think it's for attention,but I'm not sure. I haven't really seen any info. on the quirky behavior. Anyone know why they do it?


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

That's why they do it - to be annoying! haha. My dog does it to get mud on my pants when were outside. he also does it to leave nail marks and scratches on my arms. Other than that I don't know why they do it. Can you tell i'm a bit touchy when it comes to this subject.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Zoe does it too, It is like sometime she just wants you to hold her hand. I think it is attention thing myself because if I am not petting her enough she will do it, and if I ignore it she will leave marks on me.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cassie does it to me. She's always gentle though. She'll come on the couch and raise her paw, grab my hand, and PULL it to her chest. Which is her favorite place for a scratch. When I stop, she'll pull me back over and over again until I say enough. 

Not recommended for big dogs though. Cocoa our 78 lb lab was playing with me on the floor one day and got me in the eye with her nail.

My whole eye turned red with blood and looked terrible for 2 weeks. Except for the first 20 mins it didn't hurt. I was really scared at first. I thought she'd blinded me.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> Cassie does it to me. She's always gentle though. She'll come on the couch and raise her paw, grab my hand, and PULL it to her chest. Which is her favorite place for a scratch. When I stop, she'll pull me back over and over again until I say enough.
> 
> Not recommended for big dogs though. Cocoa our 78 lb lab was playing with me on the floor one day and got me in the eye with her nail.
> 
> My whole eye turned red with blood and looked terrible for 2 weeks. Except for the first 20 mins it didn't hurt. I was really scared at first. I thought she'd blinded me.


OUCH! that is scary. My dog is very big and I get very irriated that he's always sticking him big paw out to me. he give me marks on my legs too. He's beating me up-haha.


----------



## JoJo181 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well im a little confused;
My dog will sometimes randonly come up to me & just do a digging thing with his front paws.. at my legs, feet & arms & give a lil growl then immideitly put his head down..

as if MOMMY GIMMIE MORE ATTENTION!GUR.

Is that what you meant? Or a more gentle version? LOL


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

A dog trainer I know and an Animal Behaviourist at my college say that it is about dominance and they are trying to claim you. Even if it is gentle... they are saying that they are in charge and you belong to them. My dog trainer always tries to deter the dogs from doing that in order to establish respect first lol but it is cute.
Nessa


----------



## Neal (Jan 20, 2008)

LMH said:


> That's why they do it - to be annoying! haha. My dog does it to get mud on my pants when were outside. he also does it to leave nail marks and scratches on my arms. Other than that I don't know why they do it. Can you tell i'm a bit touchy when it comes to this subject.


You are very wise.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim used to do it all the time...for the first couple months I always had scratch marks on my hands, arms, legs (it was summer), and once on my face. I taught her to do it on command "shake" (left front) and "paw" (right front), and would stop playing anytime she did it outside of being asked. She stopped doing it (for the most part) to people now, but she does it to other dogs all the time...still trying to figure out how to stop that one.

Kim used to do it all the time...for the first couple months I always had scratch marks on my hands, arms, legs (it was summer), and once on my face. I taught her to do it on command "shake" (left front) and "paw" (right front), and would stop playing anytime she did it outside of being asked. She stopped doing it (for the most part) to people now, but she does it to other dogs all the time...still trying to figure out how to stop that one.

She's "pawsy" in general though...uses them to bat toys around, clean her face, etc...I swear my dog's a cat.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Meghan does it for fries..... 
I think its an attention getter for some..... 
for several of my dogs they just want to touch you.... and they will put their foot on you and rest it there.... 
s


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't think it has anything to do with dominance. It's a learned behavior. Using paws is a natural way to learn about their environment. Consequently, they learn early as pups that swatting/batting at littermates and momma gets them attention. 

They also very quickly learn that pawing at humans also gets them attention. Basically, it's a conditioned behavior. Our dogs have learned that pawing us, esp our face, does not work to get them anything and they learn to stop doing it.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Harlie is a 'paw'er'. Well, more like a stab and drag'er ..by all means one of her worst qualities. It's nice to have her near me in a chair but she can barely control the pawing and at times it really ticks me off so I just shoo her away. Or I let her know via griping how much I hate it and she *tries* to control it, but then she starts that lip licking thing that she does when she's trying to have self control  I love her dearly but she has issues, lol.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles does it because its her way of telling me it is time to play or go for a walk.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

When I actually do finally get to sit down at night, Otis is right there, gently putting his huge paw up onto my knee-wanting to play more or wanting scratched. I love it and don't feel that it is a dominance thing at all- just wanting more lovin'- enough is NEVER enough!!! If it was a dominance issue, I don't think he would do it as gently as he does.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

When our old girl ginger wants out, she'll rear up on her hind legs and punch us. She's only ten lbs. so she gets away with it.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

ChrissyBz said:


> When our old girl ginger wants out, she'll rear up on her hind legs and punch us. She's only ten lbs. so she gets away with it.


Ha Ha Thats Funny- Thank dog Otis dosen't do that!!!!!!! lol!


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Well,I'm glad I'm not the only one who has a demanding mutt! lol. I do find it adorable. It's so funny because sometimes my husband will make funny noises or talk in a weird accent and Darcie can't stand it. She puts her paw on his mouth and has the most quixotical look on her face- like she's trying to find the little man in his mouth whose making that sound. Too funny. The only bad thing is she sometimes isn't very gentle!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL that just means she means biznus.


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

dog dandy darcie said:


> My dog has a funny little quirk that can be annoying. She takes her paw and swats your arm, chest, and face when you're sitting or lying down. I think it's for attention,but I'm not sure. I haven't really seen any info. on the quirky behavior. Anyone know why they do it?


I thaught at one time it was a dominance issue, and sometimes it can be but for my dog she will first come sit and look at you to get your attention(to be let out to go pee or to get more water) if you don't pay attention right away she will Paw at you. Personally jumping up on a person is more of her dominance than her pawing. I also have seen her Paw when she is stressed or freightened or feeling ill.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

There's only one way it can be a dominance issue...if the dog is contesting you with another being. This is so rare that the dog is most likely euthanized for other behavior problems before he could ever contest another being for a human. 

So, if the dog is pawing you, look around, who is he having a contest with? Usually no one. There must be a resource to gain if dominance is ever to be an issue. 

Dogs paw because they want your attention. Dogs paw to ask _are we good? I'm ok, you're ok? _And dogs do paw with their environment to see what happens.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shanette Peters said:


> I thaught at one time it was a dominance issue, and sometimes it can be but for my dog she will first come sit and look at you to get your attention(to be let out to go pee or to get more water) if you don't pay attention right away she will Paw at you. Personally jumping up on a person is more of her dominance than her pawing. I also have seen her Paw when she is stressed or freightened or feeling ill.


WE have one dog that's terrified of thunderstorms, she just goes in a corner and shivers unless I give her melatonin, but Cassie while not terrified, during a really loud ram, bam, clang, shake the house kind of storm, will jump up on the couch and paw me for a pet during the storm. If I'm in bed, she'll jump up and even wake me up to be let under the covers. 

She's also woken me up in the middle of the night by patting my shoulder if she needs to go poop and can't wait till morning. If she's waking me up I'd BETTER get up. LOL

If it's just pee, she'll go in the shower. I think if she could figure it out, she'd use the toilet.

Cassie is the politest dog I've ever met.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It is an 'attention demanding' behavior; when normal 'looking at you' to get attention isn't working, they will try something else...some dogs use "the paw". 

Just ignore her or walk away for a bit when she is getting to be 'too much'. 

With my Sophie, who loves to use her paws of attention, I taught her to use them only if I asked, by teaching her shake, high five, wave, etc...teaching your dog some cues which makes using her paws acceptable can help keep her from using them on you at other times when you don't want to, because she learns that she can only 'touch' you with her paws when you ask.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

My dogs will do it when they want something - like to be covered with a blanket or for me to play with them. Sometimes in the middle of the night - I'm sound asleep - one of my chihuahuas will smack me in the head with his little paw so I'll lift the covers for him!


----------



## dog dandy darcie (Jan 23, 2008)

Dog5 said:


> My dogs will do it when they want something - like to be covered with a blanket or for me to play with them. Sometimes in the middle of the night - I'm sound asleep - one of my chihuahuas will smack me in the head with his little paw so I'll lift the covers for him!


LOL! Sounds like he's got you trained.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

dog dandy darcie said:


> LOL! Sounds like he's got you trained.


Oh yes...you know it's their world I'm just living in it! It's so cute, I don't mind when the little ones get bossy. Now when my big guy tries it that's a big no-no!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Definitely not a dominance behavior  When I taught a couple Shar Peis obedience, during class when they were sitting and the instructor was talking they would paw at my leg, all they wanted was to be petted. I taught both those dogs shake. They will do it anytime I wasnt paying attention and wanted attention and even when I was paying attention to them but wasnt petting them enough! I love dogs <3


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

My dog does that when he's excited to see me and wants attention. When I come home from being out for any period of time I get attact with a ton of pawing at my legs and I don't really mind he doesn't do it that much. Only when I come home from being away or when I have him tied out on his "run", I guess that's what it's called, and I go out to get him he feels the need to paw at me with his dirty paws. Thats the only time I mind it. He loves my dad and paws him all the time. When my dad is making food he will go into the kitchen and start pawing at his leg for some free food and attention and my dad loves him so ofcourse he can't refuse but usually if he gets to annoyed he tells the dog to leave him alone and Pepper will leave the kitchen and sit in the next room right outside the kitchen on the rug and watch my dads every move haha. 
My friend has a golden that loves getting petted and when you stop she'll lift up her paw and start pawing at your arm. It's cute but she's obsessed and won't leave you alone for hours if you don't tell her to go away at some point.


----------



## bethneebabe (Dec 9, 2007)

Teddy only does it when he wants to be picked up at the dog park. I don't worry about it as a dominance issues with him because he doesn't exhibit any other dominance behavior. Teddy's a love bug anyways.


----------



## Dawter (Feb 10, 2008)

So, how do you break this behavior? My dog paws me. I've never had a dog do this before.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dawter said:


> So, how do you break this behavior? My dog paws me. I've never had a dog do this before.



Why would you want to break the behavior? Your dog is communicating with you...don't supress that - it's a wonderful thing! You'll start to learn what he wants when he paws you and it will make the communication/bond between you stronger. Go for it!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Bless goes one step further and jumps to paw my leg(little midget.lol) but blake because he wants something,Aslan sometimes i havnt clue its funny though because i keep saying"what" and he just keeps doing it.whens that dog translater coming hey?lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm with you, Dawter, I would absolutely discourage the behavior. Why, Dog5? Because it's irritating and potentially painful. I also don't like to encourage my dogs to do things to me that I would not want them to do to my guests and I certainly do not want to subject small children and old people to a 75lb dog's giant feet. In the same way a mother does not want her three-year-old son to incessantly poke at her when he wants something, I would prefer that my dog find a less invasive way of communicating.

Having said that, the only way I've ever trained a dog not to paw is to simply ignore the dog when the pawing is happening. Not only do you not get whatever you are asking for, you get nothing at all. No attention, no looks or words from me, nothing. When you stop pawing me, you can have whatever you want.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> I'm with you, Dawter, I would absolutely discourage the behavior. Why, Dog5? Because it's irritating and potentially painful. I also don't like to encourage my dogs to do things to me that I would not want them to do to my guests and I certainly do not want to subject small children and old people to a 75lb dog's giant feet. In the same way a mother does not want her three-year-old son to incessantly poke at her when he wants something, I would prefer that my dog find a less invasive way of communicating.
> 
> Having said that, the only way I've ever trained a dog not to paw is to simply ignore the dog when the pawing is happening. Not only do you not get whatever you are asking for, you get nothing at all. No attention, no looks or words from me, nothing. When you stop pawing me, you can have whatever you want.


Really? I've never found it irritating, invasive, or painful, even when my 135 lb. boy does it. I find it very sweet and communicative. But we have to live with our own dogs, so to each his own!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Dawter said:


> So, how do you break this behavior? My dog paws me. I've never had a dog do this before.


I would turn it into the trick shake or paw (whichever you want to use). Teach the command but whenever s/he does it to you ignore it. The behavior only gets rewarded when you ask for it.


----------

